
Discovering the hypocrisy gap in reliability the hard way - ingve
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/05/23/gap/
======
joana035
It makes me sad the tech industry is going to this direction.

This post basically describes very accurately my last month.

------
bryan_w
Yup and the worst is when people want "metrics" in order to do the thing that
everyone would agree is a good idea

~~~
phnofive
I assume ‘people’ and ‘everyone’ are different groups, but you really ought to
be able to measure outcomes of any ‘do the thing’.

Sometimes, you have to remind the timid that metrics are a feedback loop - and
ensure that you can reverse course if your numbers don’t match the expected
trend.

~~~
bryan_w
Right, but what exactly can you measure when you're trying to implement an
backup system when the company hasn't had an data loss event yet?

